# mac NC44 vs coastal scents HD foundation



## Aimishu (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiya ladies.

OK, i'm not really sure where to put this thread so mods feel free to move it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my question. I really want to try coastal scents HD liquid foundation but i am really having a hard time picking out the right colour. My shade in MAC is NC44. What coastal scents shade would you guys recommend?

thanks bunches!!!


----------



## Noussie (Nov 27, 2009)

*Listens in*

I really wanna know too!! especially now since they have the 25% off!


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 27, 2009)

fafinettex3 did a review & demo on this.. her shade was st-05, and shes an nc37.. im an nc40 so id probably go for st-06. for nc44, i would maybe check out st-08!


----------



## christianad (Nov 28, 2009)

sirvinya from youtube posted up swatches of ALL of the coastal scents hd foundation shades on her blogspot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




her swatches show the colors of the foundations much better than the horrible swatches on the coastal scents website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the link to her swatches:
Confessions of a Make Up Addict: Swatches of Coastal Scents Undercover HD Foundation

i hope this helps!


----------



## Noussie (Nov 29, 2009)

Im thinking i might be ST 09 but im just not sure enough!
Guess i'll just have to give it a try.


----------



## legolinae (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm NC44 but I think it's ST-09 mixed with ST-12 because I have a lot yellow undertones but I'm not sure... it's difficult to choose her shade on a website :S


----------

